# Recipe for iced weed tea?



## sweetleaf490 (May 26, 2008)

Ok so I don't have A/C and I don't feel like drinking hot tea. Does someone have a recipe for some iced weed tea? Yea know that's cold and doesn't have cream in it.


----------



## coolman1a (May 30, 2008)

Bump, im looking for this answer too


----------



## Johnnyorganic (May 30, 2008)

Make hot tea and pour it over ice. I steep the weed in hot water with turbado sugar to taste. Strain it and drink it hot or over ice.


----------



## coolman1a (May 30, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Make hot tea and pour it over ice. I steep the weed in hot water with turbado sugar to taste. Strain it and drink it hot or over ice.


I thought thc wasnt soluable in water...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (May 30, 2008)

coolman1a said:


> I thought thc wasnt soluable in water...


 Which is why I wrote that one should steep the weed with (turbado) sugar in the hot water.


----------



## coolman1a (May 30, 2008)

Oh... didnt know that would work. How long does iced tea last in the fridge? doesnt it loose its potentcy?


----------



## stickyicky77 (May 30, 2008)

Here ya go bro Weed Tea in Ganja Style. Check this out http://www.stumbleupon.com/demo/?review=1#url=http://www.hindustantimes.com/StoryPage/StoryPage.aspx?id=8d0650c1-e9d9-4f7e-a683-6b3cc8bdd778. I wish it was like that in the US. Here is the recipe http://www.stumbleupon.com/demo/?review=1#url=http://www.holifestival.org/bhang-recipes.html. just chill it and poor it over ice.


----------



## coolman1a (May 30, 2008)

Thanks man, both of you. Have you guys tried weed coffee? like half milk & bud and the other half coffee?


----------



## TokedTilIChoked (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks for that recipe, i was looking for a good one


----------



## bushy.beast420 (Sep 18, 2009)

I was thinking about doing the same thing. I just harvested my plant too. Can I use the trimmings off the buds or do I have to use the buds themselves?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 18, 2009)

Dried trimmings make awesome tea.


----------

